# My New Bettas!



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I got these two from petco on saturday!









Ying On the left and Yang on the right









Ying. all he does to Yang and even his own reflection is just stare at it as if to say 'are you kidding me? i have better things to do.' (the one time Ying flared up, his tail was a perfect circle all the way around, like a roundtail guppy)









Yang in full flare. he doesn't like to raise his dorsal fin when 'facing off'.









Yang full fin profile. his fins match up perfectly.

I feel that Ying is a super blue or a blue mask (not sure which) Roundtail. Yang is what I like to call a Black-Red-black (black body, red base of the fins, black outer half of the fins) Crowntail betta. 

So, what do you think? am I wdrong about any information about strain info?


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

They're beautiful Bettas! Yang looks like a double-ray combtail.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

You shouldnt have them together like that, they will try to fight constantly and get hurt because they are in stress constantly.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I would give them their own tanks also. But they are great looking fish. Wow, didnt think petco would have such nice bettas. Did they look like that in the store, or when you got them home in nice water?


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

cool betta's i got my betta Bubba from petco!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

They've been fine like this since I put them in, but I did take that into consideration. most of the time they're minding their own buisiness, and only occasionally do they try to fight. this is what they looked like in the store, and the other bettas were also in full color. there is a guy there that seems to know what he is doing, because I rarely see dead or sick fish in the tanks... If they do ever seem to be stressed, Ill get them their own tanks.

do you think that crossing the crowntail (Yang) with a good halfmoon (lots of splits in the rays) could produce a crowntail with more splits in the rays?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Halfmoons do not have splits in their rays. And they are notorious for not breeding true in any case. Halfmoon females do not breed true so you would not be assured to know what you would get. You would be more assured to breed Crownies with a Crownie female. But he is actually a Butterfly Superdelta Combtail with a double ray split ray. He would probably not breed true either as there are just too many variables there.

They are both lovely fish and I have kept two males like this before for short periods without harm but they never last long without having to be moved. It seems that eventually they learn to get to the other side somehow no matter how well they are guarded from it. The first time you look in the tank and find them both together in the same side your heart will skip a beat, I promise you.

Rose


----------

